# Ear protection



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I went to the range with my friends today. And im pretty new to shooting. And my 2 friends really dont know much about guns and specs and assesories. They just have a gun and go to the range. 

Probably my 3rd time. I was shooting my friends fns9 and glock17. 

My friend gave me these orange ear plugs. It basically looks like 3 rubber cups, going from small to large. Connected with a blue string. I have no idea what they are called or what brand or anything. Previous times i used those orange foam ones and i liked them. Other than the fact they slowly start coming out. 

Anways the 3 of us only went through like 100 bullets, and everybody else using lanes only had handguns too. 

But today. My right ear was kinda ringing afterwards. Maybe its the plugs. Maybe i put them in incorrectly...somehow... Or maybe somebody just had a louder gun... 

Anways. If im going to keep doing this. I want to get better ear protection. Like the headset ear muff things. Almost everyone in the range, but us, had on headsets. 

Dont really know where to get a solid recomendation. So i thought maybe yall hunters know.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Head set is the way to go for sure. I have 3 sets of them. Go to local gun shop and look at what they have and choose from there. You can get good ones for 20-40 dollars and get real good ones for $50 on up. If no local gun shop, check Walley World, Dick's Sporting Goods, Bass Pro, Cabela's, ect. I for sure recommend to get the best pair you can afford to spend. Don't forget safety glasses as well. They are just as important if not more than the hearing protection. Safe shooting!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I might know about this subject  always go with the highest number on the package for noise reduction. I know some guys that use both the plugs and muffs both for in-door shooting cause it is a bit noisy. Because I am a shooting instructor and have to communicate with my students I use the electronic ear muffs but they cost a bit over $100.00, for me they are worth it. I wouldn't go any less than 25db reduction or higher.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay thanks guys. i didn't know it was so simple. Probably get one next time!


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Shooter hit on the head. I use ear plugs but I always have muffs with me in case I need them. If I take someone new to the range I'll give them both to use. You want to be comfortable when you shooting. On a side note I cleared out a busy rifle range right before hunting season one year. There was 30 plus people at an out door public range. After shooting all my other rifles I pulled out the .338 and screwed on the muzzle break. One guy saw me. He told his wife something then they pulled out muffs to put over their plugs and sat back and watched. The firing line was under a roof so when the fist shot went off must people weren't prepared for that. By 10 shoots in my friend and I and the couple were the only ones left. And they just laughed.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I returned the favor one year at my old hunt club when 2 of us were bow hunting and a few guys decided to sight in their muzzle loaders, well when I saw them muzzle load hunting I got out my Browning 300 win mag with the boss muzzle break and shook the leaves off the trees  what do they "The last laugh is the bet laugh"


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Plus you should wear hearing protection using power equipment.

I didn't in my younger days and now wearing hearing aids. I always wear the head set type now when using power equipment.

So far so good. Heading lost has gotten any worst in the past tens years or so.

I use the Stihl brand (STIHL Camouflage Hearing Protector NRR 25db).

Your local Stihl dealer will have them.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I regret not wearing ear protection in my younger days. I do not have hearing aids yet but I do have hearing loss from shooting without ear protection. Once when I was 16 me and my buddy were out squirrel hunting and stumbled up on a old school bus in the middle of the woods. It was parked just inside the woods beside a large corn field. Being the mischievous kids that we were we went inside the bus and snooped around. I was just inside the bus at about the first row of seats when my buddy decided it was a good idea to shoot out the back window of the bus. Without warning his 12 gauge barked and my ears instantly started ringing and I could hear nothing. Just a loud ringing. I really didn't hear the gun go off. To make matters worse some of the 6 shot didn't penetrate the glass and bounced back peppering both of us. Now I am bleeding and can't hear. I figure that day is the day that I did the most damage to my hearing. It took about a week to get all my hearing back.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

My goodness, thats a story. These tales make me precautious, so thanks. I will make sure to get a set.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the electronic muffs. It lets you hear what's going on but as soon as you shoot it automatically silences protecting your ears. Retired from Law Enforcement this past January with 30 yrs and always use them on the range. Great when you want to hear shooting commands or conversations and have your ears protected at the same time.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

From all the shooting, chainsaws, and race cars my ears have paid the price. No hearing aid but the constant ringing. 

I get my ear plugs ... now... from an Otolaryngologist (ear, nose ant throat Dr.) They are molded to fit my ears, they always fit. If I'm shooting under a roof I also wear muffs on top of my plugs. You can still hear range commands (through the bones in your head, I know that sounds strange but its true). 
Pistols are just about as bad as it gets due to muzzle blast close to your ears and muzzle brakes. 
The ringing you have may be temporary, don't play with muzzle blast.

I feel sorry for all these young dudes that play the car stereo loud, you know the ones that you can hear 2 blocks away . They will be visiting the Otolaryngologist, it won't be to purchase ear plugs.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Lots of very loud music, loud noise from impact wrenches and other things for over 30 years as a mechanic for a major Railroad and tons of shooting to boot. I don't mind the foam plugs at all especially the nice contoured ones. I wear them mowing grass and weedeatting too ... under a roof or any super loud environment I firmly encourage using plugs and muff's but at least always use at least one with a reduction of at least 25


----------

